# What is wrong with teens?



## armyrules (28 Oct 2004)

The reason i ask this question is that teenagers today really don't care about our military and I don't find that fair!! I'm 18 years old and joining the military after I finish Highschool this year. It just seems to me that older peoplr are saying that mostly all teens don't care about the military and I find that pathetic and kind of sad :'( What so u guys think. When I see all the teens on these boards that want to join the military I fel that I have so much in common with them because I live in the boonies and all that is around here are farms which limits the people I could talk with about my fascination about the CF I hope no one criticizes me about this post I aslo hope that no one has no beefs with it if they do please let me say that i didn't write it to offend anyone.


----------



## skura (28 Oct 2004)

I'm one of those teens on these boards (16) and will say that there is definitely a lack of interest, but I don't think it's as low as it appears to be.   I'm friends with maybe 4 or 5 people interested in joining the Army (one wants to join the Polish Army, but the fact is he is showing interest in the forces), and then there's me.   

I think most kids don't want to join the Army because of all the bad things they hear about it (especially the Canadian Army, what with all the pay cuts, the lack of personell and the out of date (or approaching out of date) equipment that could be deemed faulty (?)), and now that the reality of war happening over night has come to life, probably scares a few of the hopefulls out of the runnings to become a member of the Canadian Army.   That, mixed with the lack of information that reaches the public (or so I read in another thread (Civvies in the dark about Canada's military?)) and lack of support from friends and family probably prohibit (again) a lot of the hopefulls for our Army.

But there is still interest, and I think if more information about our operations and Canada's position when it comes to war and such things was made clear (or available?) to the public, there would be more of an interest.

*BEFORE (OR IF) I TAKE HEAT FOR THIS POST*

As most of you know I've made some pretty ridiculous posts in the past that have gotten me in some trouble, I am a civilian with little knowledge and am here to learn, so making posts in threads such as these are risky in case I say the wrong thing or my meaning is misinterpreted.   I have read and re-read this post and think it's okay, but if something I said is wrong or "out there" please correct me.


----------



## Sundborg (28 Oct 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> especially the Canadian Army, what with all the pay cuts



We just got a raise this year  :warstory:


----------



## skura (28 Oct 2004)

A raise?

I swear I just read that there was a $700 million cut...


----------



## Sundborg (28 Oct 2004)

Not is personel pay, maybe in the budget; but, the forces has been given extra money in the last few years and this year.  I don't think it will ever be enough. :-\


----------



## skura (28 Oct 2004)

I see...

I guess I should have specified budget cuts ...



			
				Sundborg said:
			
		

> I don't think it will ever be enough



Is that for personell pay or our budget?


----------



## Garbageman (28 Oct 2004)

Not everyone wants to join the CF, but then why should they have to?   I don't have any interest in becoming a real Garbageman, but I doubt that the Waste Processing Engineer Society website is lamenting that fact.

Everyone has different goals & interests.   I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## skura (28 Oct 2004)

Not everyone wants to be lawyer either, or a Doctor, or a dentist, but the point here is that there is a higher interest for a profession in that field then in the Canadian Forces.

Of course it's not a bad thing, but at the same time, you have to ask yourself "why"?


----------



## Pet_Bailey (28 Oct 2004)

Well it is realy their choise if or if not they want to joine the milatary i 4 1 am joing when i finish high school all im saying is tjat it is their choice 8)


----------



## Garbageman (28 Oct 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> Not everyone wants to be lawyer either, or a Doctor, or a dentist, but the point here is that there is a higher interest for a profession in that field then in the Canadian Forces.



Is that really true?  What are you basing this on?  Or is that just what you have perceived first-hand?  I can't say that I've seen the same thing.


----------



## skura (28 Oct 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> Is that really true?   What are you basing this on?   Or is that just what you have perceived first-hand?   I can't say that I've seen the same thing.



It's just an example...I'll do some research and get back to you.

As for the interst...

It could also be parental influence.  Parent's who want the best for their kids and don't want their children "going off to war", parents who want their kids to earn good money in a "hot" career, not be a grunt in the Canadian Army (or any Army for that matter).

I'm not saying it's the adults fault why there is little interst, it's (as it has been mentioned here a couple times already) clearly a matter of choice of the individual.  But still, (if I'm not mistaken) the Americans number of troops is something like 1.2 million, whereas the Canadians numbers are on the lower end of 70,000, maybe even more like 66,000 - 69,000.  Is it simply a matter of population?  

Or perhaps the country the kid is brought up in.  The Americans are portrayed as a power hungry country fighting for freedom and peace (power hungry being the portrayed portion of that statement), could that be a factor in their numbers, the need for soldiers to help keep America free?  Because Canada is portrayed the peace keeping country who doesn't get involved in wars, therefore a need for soldiers is not needed?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Oct 2004)

Im guessing its all that damn Rock and/or Roll kids these days are into.

Joking aside, all my friends look down upon it solely because of the stereotype. Its the job all those who cant do anything else get into, which couldnt be further from the truth.


----------



## scm77 (28 Oct 2004)

Whenever people at school found out that I am going to join the army, it was always the same "what if you die?", "are you some kinda gun nut?"(well I guess that one's kinda true ) and "why do you want to kill people?"  

They have no idea of what the military is like and the reasons someone would want to join.


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Oct 2004)

armyrules said:
			
		

> .............teenagers today really don't care about our military............


I do..........


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (28 Oct 2004)

I'm 15 and in high school, and I cant wait to be in the army once i'm out. And people do make jokes, but like previously stated, they either support me, worry about me, or are joining with me. Lots of teens dont care....but alot do care too


----------



## skura (28 Oct 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> Is that really true?   What are you basing this on?   Or is that just what you have perceived first-hand?   I can't say that I've seen the same thing.



Well...I did some searching and unfortunately wasn't able to find any numbers, well, I found one; there are a little over 16,000 (closer to 17,000 actually) doctors in all of Canada.   I find it hard to believe that number considering Canada has a population of just under 32,000,000.   I'll try again tomorrow but if anyone happens to know a good search engine or site that may help me locate the number of doctors in Canada it'd help out a lot.

I do find it amusing however that I chose to look for number of doctors, and came across some information from various sites that Canada is in desperate need of doctors.   Ontario was estimated to need another 1500.   So, I suppose it doesn't matter what profession you're in, there will always be the question "why aren't there more of us", and always be another profession to compare your low numbers too.

And as most of you are saying, friends either joke at your decision or joke about our army (along with the worries etc...)



			
				skura said:
			
		

> lack of support from friends and family probably prohibit (again) a lot of the hopefulls for our Army.



As you can all relate to, you have received little support from peers, and even though it may be a factor as to why some may not apply (or drop out of the recruiting process), may not be as big of a factor as it could potentially be.


----------



## skura (29 Oct 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> Is it simply a matter of population?



I suppose it could be.   

Canada's forces have close to (if not a little higher then) 70,000 (anyone have an exact number?) in a country with a population of close to 32,000,000, and we all feel that our forces numbers need to be boosted.   Now when a Canadian soldier or civilian looks at the numbers of the American Army, which is close to (if not higher then) 1.2 million, we think wow, that's a lot.   But America has a population of around 242 million, so in reality, they are in just as much need of troops as we are.


----------



## Slim (29 Oct 2004)

Teens, whether they like it or not-or- will admit it or not ARE influenced by outside events. I personally lay the blame for the way the service is treated at the doorstep of the highschool teachers in our country today.( for the most part)

For the most part they are ex-hippies who "don't agree" with  the idea of a nation having an armed force of any type. They view the service as a place where people go if they can't seem to get a "real" job, not as a serious career.

Tell one of them that *Frredom Isn't Free*- they'll go ballistic (as one of mine did - if fact I failed her course for that remark)

I would ask some of the students on the board what their teachers say about the service?

Slim


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Oct 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> Teens, whether they like it or not-or- will admit it or not ARE influenced by outside events. I personally lay the blame for the way the service is treated at the doorstep of the highschool teachers in our country today.( for the most part)
> 
> For the most part they are ex-hippies who "don't agree" with  the idea of a nation having an armed force of any type. They view the service as a place where people go if they can't seem to get a "real" job, not as a serious career.
> 
> ...



My Grade V teacher sat us down and gave a long lecture on Rememberance Day - he actually gathered us in a circle if I remember it correctly.  He was my fav teacher in elementary school but I regret that I can't remember why.  I remember part of the story he told us was about a vet telling him of taking his boot off and half his foot with it due to trenchfoot.  He had a lot of respect for servicemen.

Flash forward to my second year in the Miilitia - I was a piper then, and the Adjutant was a school teacher.  Myself and a corporal piper went to play Amazing Grace at his school.  The principal was a grizzled looking guy, bald head, beard, looked like something out of Soldier of Fortune.  "Are you Mike Dorosh" he asked as I signed a guestbook.   Yup, same teacher, who remembered me, congratulated me on my choice of getting into the military and had nothing but fond wishes.

I remember one other thing about Grade V - I had a green shirt with shoulder straps on it - dad bought me a set of CANADA slip ons which I put on my shirt, along with the old work dress Corporal chevrons.  Don't remember why - dad had been a bombardier.   Mr. Hunter said something like 'youngest corporal in the Canadian Army' when I wore my ensemble to class one day.  (I was a weird kid with indulgent parents....)

And the only other thing I remember about that class is having to design a coat of arms for our families.  Mr. Hunter took one look at mine and said "that's not a coat of arms."  I had simply drawn a set of corporal's chevrons.

I had no idea what Army Cadets were then, nor did I even dream of one day serving.  Much less did I foresee actually being a corporal - for 15 years and counting!

But he certainly, IIRC, knew what it was all about and tried to pass that off to us.

On the other hand, I remember in Junior High School, some of the teachers - liberals I presume - who were very concerned that we shouldn't laugh or cheer during the air-to-air combat sequences in the WW II documentaries they were forced to show us.  They were right, of course, but seemed to preach on that point over and over....


----------



## Slim (29 Oct 2004)

I remember a teacher I had in grade 9 by the name of Mr Lawrence...He was one of the few surviving WWII vets who were teaching highschool at the time. He was a tank gunner on a sherman...Don't know what unit, but he would always do the Remembrance Day address over the school P.A. system. A real good guy.

Sadly too few in my highschool were like that while I was there. I remember, on one occasion, the VP telling me to let my hair grow if I wanted to "fit in" better with the other kids.

I think I was in Sea cadets at the time and didn't really have a great desire to "fit in" with them really.

My drama teacher - Mrs Lebow - was an old hippie who knew I was involved with the service (the MO at the time) she couldn't stand me and I actually failed drama (the principle later reversed the decision and gave me a passing grade) even though I participated and did the same things that the other kids did...I guess some people just can't handle it.

Who knows...

Slim


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Oct 2004)

When I first came here in 64 I was shocked how the kids acted in school!!
In the U.K. you got the cane for answering back!!

I blame the problems on the overt liberal ideology and the techno. age.
How many of the teens have a cell phone and computer?

When I was a teen I was never in the house I was camping,riding my bike ,doing all sorts.
Teens today think they are owed everything and don't realise that you have to work hard to get what their perents have given them.


----------



## cgyflames01 (29 Oct 2004)

its a shame that more kids don't care.. but whats worse, is those that do have to wait thru 6 months to a year, of burocratic horse shit when they want to enlist.


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Oct 2004)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> its a shame that more kids don't care.. but whats worse, is those that do have to wait thru 6 months to a year, of burocratic horse shit when they want to enlist.


The waiting game is a part of life and you had better get used to it.


----------



## Morgs (29 Oct 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> I blame the problems on the overt liberal ideology and the techno. age.
> How many of the teens have a cell phone and computer?
> 
> When I was a teen I was never in the house I was camping,riding my bike ,doing all sorts.
> Teens today think they are owed everything and don't realise that you have to work hard to get what their perents have given them.



I dont think we can just blame it on one or two themes here, i mean i have a computer and a cell phone and i use them frequently. my mum is a liberal and my dad is a little bit more conservative than most, and he's the one that _doesn't_ want me to join. 

I mean, we can sit here and discuss all the problems that face the youth today until we are blue in the face, and them some. the bullshit propaganda from teachers in high school, that watch the 6 O'Clock news, and read the star, and think they are experts on how bad the military is and how its "destroying" the world (had quite a few teachers like that). Parents who pick up after their kids, wait on them hand and foot. i know a lot of adults like this and its disgusting! its so much worse over here than over in england, i came over here a few years ago and was shocked at the way parents were treated by their kids. from what i see, this is one of the biggest problems. parents who work all day and dint get home until about 6 or 7 in the evening and are too tired, or whatever, to interact with their children so its left up to the schools to deliver the political message. which is totally wrong. i mean, when you go to school you listen to your teacher (hopefully) right? and take in what they are saying as fact! and then they start adding lots of subtle and not so subtle feelings and the kids believe what is being said because it is coming from a teacher whom they probably trust and respect. thus starting all this crazy left wing b.s.

I'm sure this post doesn't make very much sense, but it is a quarter past four in the morning.
anyways, the main point is that there isnt one thing that is causing this issue with the teens, but i think that a good place to start battling the issue is in schools. i dint like the idea of sensoring things... it just leads to resentment in the long term. but it would be a good idea if politics in the classroom were left to an actual politics class, where views from all different sides of the spectrum can be put forward without the problem of brainwashing.


----------



## Great Harveney (29 Oct 2004)

I'm 17 and in my last year of high school and its funny. Last summer i did my BMQ and SQ for the reserves and after the course i go to school and its so different. You have students talking back to teachers or showing up a half an hour late, you have people that talk in the middle of the class, people who swear, people who falls asleep in the middle of class just so they can look cool, and people who will smoke dope *25M Outside Of School Near The Woods*. You talk to them on what they want to do with there life they will always come up with two answers. 1-"Ill just get a desk job after High School" 2-" after High School I'm gonna take the year off and work at Save On Foods or A&W and see where that takes me". :-

  I found that sense joining the military i have become 10x better of a student and i too use to slack off like other people but now see it as being stupid (It also took me a week or so to stop saying the teachers last name after i talked to them, I found it a bit creep).

   Teens don't see any interest in the military for mostly of its strictness. Most the people that posted in this forum said they all have friends in cadets, All my friends still go to High School and have civi jobs and when they found out I joined the Canadian Army they assumed i was gonna be a Strict, Obedient Tool and that I wont want to have fun drinking with them or doing the dumb things we always do. I find teens just get the idea that your gonna be yelled at 24/7 and that there is no sense of humor and its all work work work and no fun. The only thing that i talk about that ever gets them interested on the military is the guns and grenades. :mg:

   We always get a recruiter from the military at a table in the hallway every once in a while trying to interest people in the military but noon really talks to them.

   Just my impression on most teens these days about the military, It kinda helps that I'm at school right now typing this.

Great harveney


----------



## KaptKain (29 Oct 2004)

WOW.../cheers to the teens/young adults here that are pro military. I used to hang around with the dope crew/skater dude myself when I was a teen. Skipped classes then got thrown out for that reason. Joined the reserves and never looked back. It got my ass in gear and I am now educated IT/Electronics tech civy and going to Regs next week as a LCIS Tech (Just think...good pay trade)
But the problem is as stated above, hippie teachers who think sitting down with banners will solve the problems...not!

But society is changing. Teens these days by the age of 14 are more educated then 20 year olds were in the 70's. More responibility at an earlier age. Which makes teens sick of work/school and want to waste their time. 

Pick a career ya like. I loved the outdoors/woods hence the reason why I am in green army fatigues. If ya are a teen and love medicine, go doctor. Canada needs Doctors now. If ya also like the world then join as a med officier in the forces. Its up to YOU.
My advice is pick a job ya can stick to and love. Do not get a job that pays awesome, but ya hate the work. That willc ause ya stress in the long run.

Have fun while ya can and be ready to accept responsibility in life. Enjoy life. Ya only have one chance to live 100years.

/lecture hat off


----------



## Lexi (29 Oct 2004)

F/Sgt_mandal said:
			
		

> I do..........


Me too, and I've been a fanatic since I was 9!   ;D
Seeing as I JUST recently turned 13.. I can say.. yeah, this teen cares.   

I completely agree... I can't count the times I'll be talking about the CF and people will go.. "What.. we have an army?"
I swear.. no joke.. it's happened once or twice... 

But anyway, I fully agree.
We need just a little more enthusiasm!   ;D

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## skura (29 Oct 2004)

Great Harveney said:
			
		

> Teens don't see any interest in the military for mostly of its strictness. Most the people that posted in this forum said they all have friends in cadets, All my friends still go to High School and have civi jobs and when they found out I joined the Canadian Army they assumed i was gonna be a Strict, Obedient Tool



Same thing happened to me.   A friend actually came up to me and said "Chris, if you join the Army and become an un-funny strict son of a *****, I'll have to kick your ***!"   He was fooling about the *** kicking of course, but I suppose you'll run in to these kids everywhere.



			
				Morgs said:
			
		

> i mean, when you go to school you listen to your teacher (hopefully) right? and take in what they are saying as fact! and then they start adding lots of subtle and not so subtle feelings and the kids believe what is being said because it is coming from a teacher whom they probably trust and respect. thus starting all this crazy left wing b.s.



I completely agree, but it's the smart students who take the information they receive and look in to it further to see the truth behind the censorship (as you pointed out), at least when it comes to things you're not used to them talking about.   It's not like your going to go home from school one day and research y = mx + b because your math teacher claimed it was how you find the slope of a line, lol.   I'm not saying all teachers are out there lying to us to change who we want to be, nor am I saying that students are stupid because they take information from people and believe it right off the bat, because some do know what they're talking about.   I guess you have to know who you can trust.

I have a teacher who taught at an inner city school (I think it's called inner city) in the U.S. for about 5 years, and she heard that I was going to be joining the reserves soon, but unlike these other "hippie teachers" she actually thought it was a good idea.   So as was said before, not all teachers are in to the propaganda.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Oct 2004)

I think in some areas you'll find a differing opinion on the CF. (This is only from personal experience , so if I make an untrue statement correct me please.)

      Living in Toronto you have a wide variety of options and resources available to get information on it.
But on the flip side, say living in Middle-of-nowhere, Canada and the only option you know of or have heard of is the CF eg. Newfoundlanders make up like 5% of the CF ? (Correct me if I'm wrong).
I know personally i had to ask the CO of my Cadet Corp for information on ROTP (due to an uninformed hippie guidance counsellor). 

                Whatever it is its a choice that will be made by and individual
                (whether they are informed in that decision is the question)


----------



## skura (30 Oct 2004)

So I suppose that outside influences do play a role in a teens decision, or any persons decision for that matter, but maybe not as much as it is being built up to be.   Because since in the end it is up to the individual, there could be war posters, recruiters at ever corner of every street, military parents and military friends surrounding an individual with propaganda up everywhere, but if the individual feels that the Army is not for them, then he's / she's made the right choice according to them, which in the end would be better for both the individual and the Army, because say there was all that stuff I talked about (recruiters on every corner, posters etc.), perhaps it would attract to many people who are only there BECAUSE of the outside influences, who in the end would not be a very good soldier.

So what else could there be that distracts teens from the possibility of a career in the Army?   Could it be the fact that the Army is not looked upon as a career (as some others have pointed out), so to a child, or a hopeful, or a parent that an Army "job", not career (which it is) would not be a smart choice by anyone, so no one strives to achieve a CAREER in the Army?   Yes, there are some don't get me wrong, but I know growing up I never even knew about the Canadian Army until I was probably 10 years old (which again links back to one of my earlier comments, about how more information about our Army and it's operations and policies could be available to the public).   Could it also be that not many, not even Canadians take the Canadian Military seriously, which links back as to why the Army may not be looked at as a career?


----------



## NavyGrunt (30 Oct 2004)

When I was growing up (Im only 23 now.... : )

I grew up with everyone in my family having served in the military,...going back a loooooong ways. It was always assumed that I would join. And I was comfortable with that. When I watched my family step smartly in their dress uniform, the attention to detail, the confidence they exuded I wanted that for myself. I heard people talk smack about our military but it always seemed like water off my dad's back. They never said it to him and thats all that mattered. They complained about our military but not about the soldiers themselves. 

Quite frankly I dont want most of the people we're talking about here in the force. Slack jawed yokels, who paid no attention in school because you only need grade 10 to join the army. Admittedly my great grandfather lied about his age and joined so he could go to the "great war". But he was looking for more than a paycheck or a career. He did it because he wanted to do his part. But now I go to family bbqs and listen to how all the older men in my family think my GEN and the next GEN are write offs.....we will recruit as required for certain but we shouldnt be overly alarmed that John Pothead doesnt want to "kill babies". The last thing we need is an underfunded STUPID military.


----------



## armyrules (30 Oct 2004)

yes Aaron I see your point. When I told my friends that I'm joining the military after this year they said that it was the worst mistake i would ever make I asked why and they all replies with the same answer "What if you die?" and I replied with the same answer I know all the stuff that I have to go through when I sign up and I am ready to face those challenges head on!! :warstory: I guess what I'm trying to say is tah teens should get a little more involved. If they don't want to get involved adleast have some respect to care.


----------



## banko (30 Oct 2004)

When I was in high school one of my teachers said that the army was a dead-end job that would get me killed. I asked her why she thought her career had such great opportunities for advancement, then I said at least I could make an effort to contribute to the betterment of our country and the rest of the world... she had no comment on either point. That same class had this girl that used to call me a baby killer, it seems very few people will support you joining the army. All of those people are not important. The people that you should keep close to you are the ones that DO support your decision and stand behind you - these are your real friends... everyone else can f*** off...

"Would you exchange, a walk-on part in the war, for a lead role in a cage?"


----------



## Canuck_25 (30 Oct 2004)

Well, im 17 and i would dream of a career in the military, but not in canada's. Budget cuts and ignorance from the canadian people has helped me steer clear of joining. Do any of you know how well armed the British army is compared to canada's? They have a population of 50 million and they beat us hands down in equipment and funding. 

 I my ambitions are to be an Infantry officer in the British army. Why the british army? well i hate yanks, and i hate what the stand for. A falsefied nation, who is hated my most of the world. The British army is a well trained and greatly respected force. 

 A conservative goverment wont solve canadas's problems with its military. The canadian people need to make it heard that they want a significant increase in spending, not just 1 billion, more like 10 billion. Replace aging helicopter, tanks, fighter jets, navel vessals and personel equipement. 


  Untill then, most educated people like me, looking for a long term career in the military, with steer clear of our forces.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Oct 2004)

Canuck_25

    I think you should look into this more carefully. Firstly, i do not think there is a military in the world that feels it is "completely" funded. It mainly is that most countries that do have funding issues have a population that will support that military because the population has a high opinion of their military. I feel that Canada's  main issue with our military is that we've been told over and over again by both conservative and liberal governments that we are a nation of peace. I'd like to ask the member currently serving if they feel the same way.

                                                             Hopefully in time this issue will be changed for the better


----------



## skura (30 Oct 2004)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> Well, im 17 and i would dream of a career in the military, but not in canada's. Budget cuts and ignorance from the canadian people has helped me steer clear of joining. Do any of you know how well armed the British army is compared to canada's? They have a population of 50 million and they beat us hands down in equipment and funding.
> 
> I my ambitions are to be an Infantry officer in the British army. Why the british army? well i hate yanks, and i hate what the stand for. A falsefied nation, who is hated my most of the world. The British army is a well trained and greatly respected force.
> 
> ...



Even though you're going to take heat for this, at least you answered the question we've been asking up untill now...Canuck_25 is a perfect example of what's wrong with teens today.


----------



## Bic519 (30 Oct 2004)

From Canuck_25
_"The canadian people need to make it heard that they want a significant increase in spending, not just 1 billion, more like 10 billion. Replace aging helicopter, tanks, fighter jets, navel vessals and personel equipement. 


   Untill then, most educated people like me, looking for a long term career in the military, with steer clear of our forces. "_

Another '3rd person' Canadian heard from. Tell me, why is it 'their' responsibility to make it heard that 'they' want a strong military but it's not yours? You're 17 years old, you've benefited from everything that Canada has to offer her citizens, freedom, political stability, education, healthcare, reliable food and water, and what do we get in return, what contributions have you made? After consuming what you need, and contributing nothing, you're going to shirk responsibility and walk away. Oh, and you're going to criticize us on your way out the door.

We'd have a stronger military today if the people who thought one was important took action to bring it about rather than criticizing those with other priorities.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (30 Oct 2004)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> Why the british army? well i hate yanks, and i hate what the stand for. A falsefied nation, who is hated my most of the world. The British army is a well trained and greatly respected force.
> 
> Untill then, most educated people like me, looking for a long term career in the military, with steer clear of our forces.



Well, you're definatly going to take heat for that, Maybe you should sit down and talk to a few people who have come to the Canadian Military from the British? I guarantee you're outlook will change. I've looked into joining the RM's extensively, and have come to the conclusion that even though they have all the fancy vehicles, It isnt going to make me any happier over there. No matter what military you're in, you're always going to catch cock here and there.

Hate Yanks and what they stand for? Please...save the Hippy band-wagon tunes for elsewhere, because in case you havent noticed, you arent much different than an American Citizen. Too much Anti-Americanism clouding your view of the world...

Steer clear of the canadian military if you feel it will get you somewhere, but in my honest opinion, its not going to make a lick of difference to your military career (if you have one), other than adding a a burden to yourself with moving to another country..its not as easy as you may think.


----------



## Morgs (31 Oct 2004)

Bicque said:
			
		

> what contributions have you made? After consuming what you need, and contributing nothing, you're going to shirk responsibility and walk away. Oh, and you're going to criticize us on your way out the door.
> 
> We'd have a stronger military today if the people who thought one was important took action to bring it about rather than criticizing those with other priorities.



...He cant even say he's contributed by paying taxes, lol.

let me tell you something canuck_25 i lived in england until i was 16, i was in the cadets over there, was seriously contemplating joining the army, but then i got the chance to come over here for school, and for a while i skirted away from the idea of joining the army. but i guess its just in your blood or something because i kept thinking about what it would be like and now i have my interview on the 3rd and I'm not looking back. my point is that i had, and still have the chance to join either military but i would never consider joining the Brit army again. they may have good equipment etc but you think people look down on the Canadian military? from my personal experience, people treat the Brits like crap.
and again, this is another example of some kid (not that i am much older than yourself) who thinks he knows whats best. how can you hate the Americans and what they stand for? A "falsified nation" as you put it and yet love the Brit forces and what they stand for? did the Brits stand by America when bush assured the world that there were wmd's in Iraq? did the Brits stand by America when it became apparent that there were, in fact no wmd's in Iraq? are the Brits currently in Iraq with the Americans? 
and after all that "yank hating" I'm assuming now that one of the reasons you don't like them is because of their "bullying, warmongering, take over the world regime" you are talking about expanding the cf budget and how it would be better for the Canadian forces.
i think that maybe you should hold your tongue on the hippie stuff if you are seriously considering a life as an officer in the Brit forces. me thinks that maybe you have some other stuff to think about also


----------



## cgyflames01 (31 Oct 2004)

You can't blame the teachers for teens disinterest in the military, based on the fact that few kids actually listen to there teachers. I


----------



## cgyflames01 (31 Oct 2004)

You can't blame the teachers for teens disinterest in the military, based on the fact that few kids actually listen to there teachers. I ve wanted to be in the military for a long time now, and the only time i really second guessed myself, was during a rememberence day assembly.

          During the service we had a speaker talk to the whole school, now from what i remember, he served in the balken's as a peacekeeper, and he told about the horror's that he saw, and had to endure. In the middle of his speech he started to lose his composer, eventually full out crying. What he said may have been touching, but i doubt anyone wanted to enlist, after hearing that. Now I know rememberence day isn't about recruiting, nor happy times. But this reenforces   the problem at hand. The only time i hear people talk about the military, is when somthing negative happens. For instence I didn't even know Canada had subs, until this month. Anyway the problem isn't the teens, teacher's or parent's fault. Its the media, who only focuses on problems facing the military, insted of celebrating them. 
       
          -sean, calgary age 19


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Oct 2004)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Well, you're definatly going to take heat for that, Maybe you should sit down and talk to a few people who have come to the Canadian Military from the British? I guarantee you're outlook will change. I've looked into joining the RM's extensively, and have come to the conclusion that even though they have all the fancy vehicles, It isnt going to make me any happier over there. No matter what military you're in, you're always going to catch **** here and there.



This is what Ive come to accept as well. Ive got apps for the RM's, PARA, the USMC, and the Brit army on my desk at home. I wanted "high Speed"...but I've come to a point where I've had to ask myself what i was looking for, and where my allegiance lay. I could try and track down the action or I could stay in MY country, where I live and owe so much. I'm staying put. I'll stay here and give 150% and be the best I can. I'll show the world a soldier that should be respected. I'll earn respect. And I've dealt with a multitude of different nationalities and they think highly of the Canuck soldiers.

I challenge you guys who are leaving. If the CF is so damned easy you should have no problem being an elite here. I suspect you find yourselves lacking....


----------



## winchable (31 Oct 2004)

I must be an anomaly or maybe I'm just in the right crowd??

My highschool was supportive of the military (maybe that's Halifax)
My teachers, even the super liberal, all jumped at the opportunity to write my reference letters.
My friends all patted me on the back and when I talk about my job you can see how much they envy it.
Any negative feedback has almost certainly been so miniscule I've forgotten it.

It's not any on particular thing, maybe it's nothing, I'm almost certain my grandfathers generation complained about my fathers and so on.
Maybe we get things handed to us nowdays and there are those who work regardless and those who sit on their asses because..hey who wouldn't?

As for the foreign forces thing.
If you choose to leave, you leave by your own choice (I'm in the process of house hunting in England right now and it's difficult enough when I'm a UK citizen, I don't imagine it would be a cakewalk for a Canadian)
But when you leave, slagging those who stay is low, very low.
I've been contemplating my decisions alot and many members here may be familiar with that, but I will never slag the CF and fantasize about the superior English forces. (Grass ain't always greener)

I will say this, if you're looking for any army to be gung-fucking-ho about you'll find one here, you'll find one anywhere, once you get to the bare bones of every army they share alot of things. So why pack up and travel to the exotic smelly isles for it?
If you're a UK citizen familiar with England, Love England and you also happen to be a potential soldier, then by all means.

Not even sure where I'm going with this.
I will make my decision based more on whats inside me than the tools gvien to me.


----------



## arctictern (31 Oct 2004)

Hello, I'm 17 turning 18 in December. I remember when I first told my friends about the military they said some really nasty things, some of which I will quote.

"Why do you want to get shot?"
"Don't drop the soap"
"Your going to marry a girl that can bench press you"

Anyways lets just say that they are not my friends anymore.



When a told people around me though... They supported me, I found out my boss at was once in the military and my dentist was, the women who was doing some mental testing on me came from a military family. It feels good to know there is people who support us but you can never have one without the other.


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Oct 2004)

Daryl J said:
			
		

> "Your going to marry a girl that can bench press you"



LoL I wish....250.....


----------



## Alex252 (31 Oct 2004)

Seems ive got a lot in commen with some of this replys from people when im asked what i want to do when im older i either get 
a)Youre Gay 
b)You Wont Make It Through Basic 
c)Do You Want To Die 
But none of this crap has stopped me and to this day ive finally convinced my mom that its a good thing, and believe me it wasnt easy!  
As for *"Don't drop the soap"* where the hell do they think youre going jail?


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Oct 2004)

Alex252 said:
			
		

> Seems ive got a lot in commen with some of this replys from people when im asked what i want to do when im older i either get
> a)Youre Gay
> b)You Wont Make It Through Basic
> c)Do You Want To Die
> ...



No they think he's joining the Navy.....and thats sound advice LOL..... >


----------



## Alex252 (31 Oct 2004)

*No they think he's joining the Navy.....and thats sound advice LOL..... *  
Right i forgot about the whole Navy/Gay jokes ;D


----------



## armyrules (31 Oct 2004)

The whole drop the soap thing   and the whole navy/gay jokes ;D i know thats not nice but some of those jokes are friggin' funny


----------



## Korus (31 Oct 2004)

I think a lot of teenagers perceive the army as being the shower scene from "Starship Troopers", but without the women.


----------



## armyrules (31 Oct 2004)

that's not rifght man :crybaby:


----------



## Gunnerlove (31 Oct 2004)

I love it when people throw up their hands and say "Whats wrong with teens today?". Short answer, nothing. The military has never really held that glow of potential that the rest of Canada offers. "Poor pay, poor equipment, poor morale, lots of time away from home" wow can we put that on a poster. I like teens, I work with teens, would I recommend the military as a first choice career for anyone I know? Not a chance.


----------



## Alex252 (31 Oct 2004)

Gunnerlover chill out.......and where did the whole poor morale thing come from? From what i hear(yes i know i actually havent talked to the soldiers so i might be wrong) our soldiers in Afganistan, Bosnia are great in the morale category. And youre not nessecarily always going to be away from home....


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Oct 2004)

The pays pretty good to if you dont **** yourself and buy a brandnew car the year you join as well...


----------



## THEARMYGUY (31 Oct 2004)

Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in here.  As a youth leader for cadets, many of whom are teens, I do see most of what has been said here at some time or another.  Cadets are usually spouting off about wanting to go into the RegF or Pres when they reach about 15-16 yrs of age.  For the rest of the country though I don't see all that much interest.  I also believe that the media is to blame.  They don't really paint a glowing picture of our military as a whole.  You never hear about humanitarian aid or peacekeeping unless someone gets hurt or dies.  It's almost always a negative spin.  If the rest of Canada's core commercial business received the same media coverage I don't think teens would be all that interested in joining those companies either.  I can see the headlines now "Apple Corp needs more money so they can build state-of-the-art computers to compete with Microsoft".  I'll bet the teens would be lining up to join Apple. :

Yes our military could use some help in some areas, but I don't think we have a morale problem.  I also agree with Alex that soldiers are not always away from home, and even if they were, they knew that when they signed on the dotted line thats what they were getting into.  Thats my 2 cents worth.  Feel free to disagree.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Oct 2004)

I think the reason you don't see 15 or 16 year olds saying they wish to join the military is the same reason you don't hear them say
" Can't wait till the day I get to work in the mill"or'I've always dreamed of cleaning barn stalls".....its because they're 16 and have more important things to think about ....like hiding a hicky. :-[


----------



## skura (1 Nov 2004)

You'd be surprised at how many kids know what they want to be by the time they're 15 and 16, my sister already knows what she wants to be and she's only 12, to be fair she knew at 11.   Last year (when I was 15) I felt like I was in trouble because I didn't know what I wanted to be.   Why?   Because what seemed like everyone around me knew what they wanted to be and what they needed to do in order to get there.   I don't know if it's the age we're living in or what, because even though I'm part of this upcoming generation with no knowledge of the generations before me (in terms of childhood development), I'd say kids today are developing (mentally) a lot faster then they we're say 10 - 20 years ago.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Nov 2004)

Skura,
Not to sound condescending but there is a difference from what you think you want to be at age15/16[or 12] and what you start to accept that you can be at age 19/20.

At 15 there was no way I would be in the military, "cut my hair and have people always telling me what to do?...yea right"
Well circumstances can change pretty quick and there I was, 7 weeks shy of my 18th birthday hopping on the train.


----------



## skura (1 Nov 2004)

I agree...

I guess I should have said have an idea of what they want to be at an earlier age, because even though I know I want a career in the Army, my parents are always telling me "You're only 16, you can change your mind a million times before your 20...", and they're right, so again, I should have said guess.

And I don't mean have an idea of what they want to be as in "I want to be Superman" ...a reasonable age.   From my experience most of my friends knew what they wanted and already planned out how their lives will be lived according to their profession.   I have a friend already knowing what University, grades, and probably building he wants to work in, another friend in the same boat but different profession...which is good of course, but they knew at 14 and 15.

So in a way I guess, kids are guessing and deciding at earlier ages...not just one or the other.   But who knows, maybe I'm just throwing darts and missing the board with this comments.


----------



## Morgs (1 Nov 2004)

I certainly agree with what you are saying Bruce, but then i agree with Skura too, for the most part. I knew i wanted to be in the army ever since i can remember, then i shifted away from the idea for a while, started my first year of university and now I've got my interview on Wednesday for (043, 011 reg). 
there definitely is a difference in what i perceive the army to be now, and what i did when i was younger, but at the end of the day, its what i want to do. and so skura you should definitely stick at it, but explore your other options as well i.e. make sure you keep doing well on school, because who knows what you'll want to do, or where things will take you in the next few years.


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Nov 2004)

There is one thing I must say and that is most of you Teens who come here are switched on and know some what what you want  but as Bruce said that will change when you get older.
When I was 17/18 I was in the doldrums as what to do with my life so I chose to go to sea,travel and see the world and came back and by fluke joined the Militia and I must say it was a good choice.


----------



## skura (2 Nov 2004)

It happens for everyone at different times...I guess because I happened to be surrounded by people who knew what they wanted to do not only set me in some type of panic, but also the belief that everyone around me, not just my friends, had at least an idea for what they wanted to do when they we're older, and I was falling behind to pack. I realise now it was a stupid thing to worry about but at the time I was worried I wouldn't be able to do anything...lol.

It's safe to say that the Army was not my first career choice, I've been thinking about various careers now come to think about it, but nothing to serious because I just wanted to be a kid, and even though I may change my mind before I join the Army, it will only be about my career in the Army, because no matter what I end up doing, I know it will be in the Army somehow, I hope.


----------



## Canuck_25 (2 Nov 2004)

Well, when i tell people around me, that i would enjoy a career in the military they tell me that ill find myself in an old submarine, an old sea king or find myself dead because the people higher up dont care about the military, just their political careers. I think somolia left a great scare on the average canadian. They seemed to be ashamed of our peace keepers and goverment incompetence. 


 I read a book on the whole affair and i shocked me how we run our military. The majority of the soldiers were just doing their job, but the higher officails were all pointing the finger, and no one wasnt willing to take responsibility. The whole affair disgusted me. Not just somolia though, our role in the gulf war was pathetic. The handling or Rwanda   was simply disapointing. Even members of the CF critisize the way we canadians treat our military. 

 Before you critisize my comments, calling me an ignorant youth, or a little bastard, just think about what im saying. What i know is self taught, no one has influenced my oppinon, i create my own. I own books such as "The Patricias" and "marching as to war." Ive spoke with veterans of WW2 and the korean war, and was truly facinated with their stories. Ive spoke with a recruiting officer in person, and he told me my plan to join the British army, wasnt a bad one. 

   Now, before i end this critical paragraph, id like to acknowledge the work and duty our forces commit themselves to. Im not trying to offend, just expressing what ive read and what ive been told. Ive formed an oppinon on this, and some agree with it. Now if you dont, thats fine and dandy, just dont flame my post.


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Nov 2004)

Canuck that explains every Military in the World   ;D


----------



## cgyflames01 (2 Nov 2004)

I own books such as "The Patricias" and "marching as to war."  

Canuck, with such profound statements, i really doubt you can read. This is a site to help people in recruitment, Supporting our troops,  and for c.f members to just shoot the breeze, amoung many other things. But it's not a place for civilian's to tell our service member's that there job is a failure. statements like The whole affair disgusted me. Not just somolia though, our role in the gulf war was pathetic. The handling or Rwanda  was simply disapointing. Even members of the CF critisize the way we canadians treat our military.  is only used to critisize, and have no room here. If you want to enlist in the british forces, by all means do. But from now on please do it in silence.


----------



## Morgs (2 Nov 2004)

cgyflames01 that came a bit out of left field there. 
how can you possibly say you have a problem with someone saying the whole Rwandan genocide affair was disgusting/disapointing???  do a bit of reading up on the subject and then come back to us(I'm not bashing the cf here, and in my opinion neither was canuck_25) and give us your views on the subject.
i don't proclaim to know everything, and I'm sure neither does canuck_25 he was just putting forth his opinion of the some situations the cf have faced.
chill out a bit... if anyone has the "right" to get on his *** about this post, it certainly isn't you, a 19yr old who isn't even in the forces yet.
i respect the fact that you are coming to the defence of the cf, but there is no need to go about it in such a manner.


----------



## Canuck_25 (2 Nov 2004)

The whole rwandan affair was another example how our goverment treats our military. Canada didnt properly support its troops in the region. Canada couldnt provide the appropriate transports for reinforcments. As a result of a small amount of peace keepers without heavy weapons or proper munitions, they could do nothing of the mass slaughter.

   When I read canadian military history, i feel proud of the contributions our country made during the Boer war, WW1, WW2 and the Korean war. In the 50's canada, in my oppinon, was standing on its own 2 feet, not leaning on Britain or the U.S. Today, we cant properly defend ourselves from chineese migrants. I remember those refugees coming easily through our waters, and landing only 300 km from my home. I find that pretty pathetic. Our submarine purchase i disagreed of from when i was first informed of it 2 years ago. 

 The point im trying to make is we need to greaty increase our militarial abilities. One suggestion, is that we build or purchase similar to HMS ocean, and purchase merlin helicopters and station 1000 troops on board so that if a urgen situation comes about, we can quickly send them to their destination. Of course, new helicopters, and a new small carrier would be in a price range of 10 billion dollars.


----------



## skura (2 Nov 2004)

Just to clear up a previous comment of mine...

I wasn't trying to attack Canuck_25 when I said he was a perfect example of what's wrong with teens today, what I was trying to say by that was what he said answered the original question as to why teens may seek to join other countries forces and not the Canadian.  I wasn't saying he was an idiot or a jerk or anything like that.

Sorry if it sounded that way, I'm not here to make enemies, just participate in conversations and expand my knowledge.


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

You guys are all wrong. I'll tell you what is wrong with teens today. They don't know when to use commas, apostrophes, capital letters, and they certainly know very little about sentence structure or spell checking. Just look at the last five or six posts.

Anyone else behind me?

Other than that, good on you guys for caring.


----------



## youravatar (2 Nov 2004)

it's kinda tru that teens dont care about our military i (15) have been taking some flak from my peers for me joining the army. They label anyone in the army as war mongers so i have made it my mission to inform them that we are underfunded, overwored, underpaid peace keepers. personally i cant wait for the new defence white paper. and i think that part of that 9.2 Billion dollar surpus should go into capital spending for equipment. thats my 2 cents!


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

> it's kinda tru that teens dont care about our military i (15) have been taking some flak from my peers for me joining the army. They label anyone in the army as war mongers so i have made it my mission to inform them that we are underfunded, overwored, underpaid peace keepers. personally i cant wait for the new defence white paper. and i think that part of that 9.2 Billion dollar surpus should go into capital spending for equipment. thats my 2 cents!




See what I mean!!!


----------



## Sundborg (2 Nov 2004)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> we cant properly defend ourselves from chineese migrants. I remember those refugees coming easily through our waters, and landing only 300 km from my home. I find that pretty pathetic.



And where abouts did they land?


----------



## Garbageman (2 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> See what I mean!!!


I couldn't agree more Rounder.

And since when did they start letting 15 year olds into the Army?  At least I think that's what youravatar was inferring.


----------



## skura (2 Nov 2004)

Cadets maybe?


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

> At least I think that's what youravatar was inferring.




       No, what I'm getting at is that grammar is what is wrong with teens. I was trying to be subtle, but are they all as illiterate as the teens on this thread?


----------



## Garbageman (2 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> No, what I'm getting at is that grammar is what is wrong with teens. I was trying to be subtle, but are they all as illiterate as the teens on this thread?


I understand that, and agree.  Spell checkers are all that is evil and wrong!

But what I had issue with was youravatar stating that he/she is 15 and "in the Army".


----------



## skura (2 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> No, what I'm getting at is that grammar is what is wrong with teens. I was trying to be subtle, but are they all as illiterate as the teens on this thread?



lol...more then likely.  Even though our literacy test scores are high, a lot of people fail, even the smart ones (and what that means is even some of the kids who get 90's in English choke on the test).  

But if most of these kids aren't "that smart", and the _stereotype_ of people in the Army are people with no education and no where else to go in life, then shouldn't the question here then be "Why is there such a high interest in our Army?"


----------



## Lexi (2 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> No, what I'm getting at is that grammar is what is wrong with teens. I was trying to be subtle, but are they all as illiterate as the teens on this thread?


Not all of us.
Your contribution to this thread reminds me of a comic I once saw in the newspaper.....
There was a drawing of a wall and on it was written, "Illiteracy sux," and there were these two older fellows looking at it.
One of them said, "Well, you can't blame them for trying...!"

Another thing I think needs to be addressed... nobody's wearing poppies.
Hello people, it's November. 
My kids on the bus, (I call them my kids 'cause I'm the bus patroller and I guard them like I would my own kids,) kept telling me,"You wear poppies on Rememberance Day!" It took forever to tell them WHY you would wear it ALL of November.
During the bus ride I saw groups of kids and parents walking to school, not one of them had a poppie pinned to their chest.
Do any of them care? 
Out of all the staff and children at the school, I was the only child that wore a poppy throughout the whole school day. The Grade 3 teacher and an EA wore a poppy. 
My sister mocks me for wearing a poppy, and if it weren't for the fact that my dad would smack me silly, I would have hung her from a tree by her hair.

So how many of you are wearing poppies?

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## Sundborg (2 Nov 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> So how many of you are wearing poppies?



I am, and I'm sure most others in the CF right now are aswell.


----------



## Inch (2 Nov 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> I am, and I'm sure most others in the CF right now are aswell.



Not many in Shearwater are, it's FOD and we're not permitted to wear them on the flight line.   None of the aircrew or technicians are wearing them since we're off and on the flight line all day.

Of course I do have one on my civvy jacket. 

Cheers


----------



## Garbageman (2 Nov 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Not all of us.
> Your contribution to this thread reminds me of a comic I once saw in the newspaper.....
> There was a drawing of a wall and on it was written, "Illiteracy sux," and there were these two older fellows looking at it.
> One of them said, "Well, you can't blame them for trying...!"


Lexi, you are wise beyond your years!

I did, and still agree that grammar and spelling is slipping amongst youth.   But it's likely not much better for a lot of adults as well.

And yes, I'm wearing my poppy, and have been wearing it at school.   Only one of my students has also been wearing one.


----------



## Lexi (2 Nov 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> I am, and I'm sure most others in the CF right now are aswell.


Of course members of the CF are,
But I'm ashamed that the majority of civilians are taking advantage of their freedom and forgetting to thank those who fought and died for everything we have today.
I was on the verge of yelling out the window of the bus at these parents and saying, "So where's YOUR poppy?" while pointing to my own. 
I was trying to be a positive influence and get the other kids to wear poppies.
I'm hoping after a while the old "monkey see, monkey do" trick will work on them.
One can only hope...   :-\

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

> There was a drawing of a wall and on it was written, "Illiteracy sux," and there were these two older fellows looking at it.
> One of them said, "Well, you can't blame them for trying...!"



I Like that... and I CERTAINLY am wearing a poppie.


----------



## rounder (2 Nov 2004)

> I was trying to be a positive influence and get the other kids to wear poppies.
> I'm hoping after a while the old "monkey see, monkey do" trick will work on them.
> One can only hope...




I'm sure that if all teens were like you this thread would never have been posted.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Nov 2004)

I don't think much as changed since I was a teen with the exception of ongoing technology which surrounds it. Problems and rebels invloving teens have been around for generations. Its part of 'feeling ones oats' and all about growing up.

Same style of problems today with the same roots, but things have evolved a bit. There will always be a generation gap.

When I was young, we all copped it sweet to with attitudes towards the CF, and the army in general, and that was the post Viet Nam war days of the late 1970s. 

The GAF factor then as it is now has not changed much.

As for poppies, back in Canada they are common, but even the youth of my day at school etc, many did not wear them. The older generation wore them (and still do) as they lived through it, and understand things in a different way then today. 

We are so lucky not to be totally involved in a conflict beyond comprehension involving thousands of casualties (allthough one is too many). We are simply fed what the media wants us to hear, and its a rare occasion when something good happens today in Iraq and is reported, but one bad thing, and its all over the place. 

Maybe if the media (along with the Legion) portrayed poppies differently and promoted them, thru education, etc, more would be worn. In general people are people, with overall good morales and values, but you'll always find the rebel mentality out there.

Here, one rarely sees a poppy (our are different).A sprig of rosemary is worn as a sign of rememberance, and are as common as poppies back in Canada on ANZAC Day.

I still have much confidence in todays teens no matter what, after all they are our leaders of tomorrow.

My view.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Morgs (2 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> No, what I'm getting at is that grammar is what is wrong with teens. I was trying to be subtle, but are they all as illiterate as the teens on this thread?



i totally hear what ur sayin bro! lingo wiv kidz today sux!

Seriously though, I'm atrocious at everything grammatical. Its not that I didn't listen in high school (I just had bad teachers...  :) and now that I am at university its even worse, I only have 1 semester of anything to do with the English language. 

I'm not making excuses for anyone, but I'm sure if the â Å“teensâ ? on this board were writing an essay for school or a reference letter for a job etc., a little bit more care would be taken in writing. As long as the posts are legible I don't really see a problem with it. But to counter myself there, I can see why one would say; â Å“_f you can write neat for an essay, you should be able to write neat all the time.â ? 

i'll try my bestest to write more Legibly from now on! 
Especially for you Rounder. 

I agree with what lexi said too. i havent seen nearly enough poppies out and about.


_


----------



## Canuck_25 (2 Nov 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> And where abouts did they land?



 Near Tifino im pretty sure. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/news/?/news/1999/09/07/migrant990907


----------



## QORvanweert (2 Nov 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> No, what I'm getting at is that grammar is what is wrong with teens. I was trying to be subtle, but are they all as illiterate as the teens on this thread?


yo snoop dawg, wat is oop en ur hiZZle biatch... yeah yeah... woooooo, of course, all teens are completely illiterate which is the foundation for all of these sub-eloquent yet still sentient posts. I would not derive any generalizations from any sole section of your life, most likely the only teens you are in contact with are those in service sector jobs.. usually not the most discerning bunch...


----------



## THEARMYGUY (3 Nov 2004)

How about a new direction here??  What about all of the technological distractions teens have today?  X-BOX, GAMEBOY, PLAYSTATION, PC's, CELL PHONES, PALM PILOTS ....etc.  If you see my point.  Teens today have so much to do and so much technology to do it with, they need little or no effort to get by.  At the cadet unit that I work with in rural Ontario we constantly have teens who don't attend regular parade nights because they have to work or something else is more important.  School is not often the reason for absent cadets but it does come up from time to time.  Perhaps what is wrong with teens is that they don't have to make the same kind of effort that was required in the past.  There isn't even a grade 13 (OAC) anymore.  I don't really think any of us can effectively sum up "what's wrong with teens today" in this forum.  Perhaps what's wrong is what's always been wrong.  Maybe we just didn't see it until we weren't teens anymore??

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## armyrules (3 Nov 2004)

Holy crap when I posted this thread I didn't think there would be such a  huge reply but I guess people have a lot to say about todays teens and their non-interest in the armed forces. Like someone said iis November whay aren't people wearing poppies, which goes back to what i said in the opening post teens today even some adults really don't care or either have no respect for our ladies and gentlemen in uniform. Hope I get some more replies  cheers


----------



## skura (3 Nov 2004)

There's no grade 13 anymore because of the new curriculum, so it's not that the information isn't being taught anymore, it's just it's being crammed in in less time.


----------



## Morgs (3 Nov 2004)

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> Perhaps what's wrong is what's always been wrong.  Maybe we just didn't see it until we weren't teens anymore??



Army Guy, I hope you're right, maybe its just a phase... Everyday I see more and more "gangsta" style teenagers. i.e. no respect for anyone but themselves, loud and unruly everywhere they go, ridicule people openly in the streets, get handed things down to them without having to work for them, spend way too much time indoors on computers, basically a complete lack of interest in what goes on in the world around them. 

I sit back and think to myself; is this what our future adults are going to be like??? Or is it just a phase that all generations go through, but just with different types of behaviour pertaining to the given social situation of that era? 

I'd really like to get some responses for this post from some of the â Å“olderâ ?  ;D guys and gals on this forum. It would be really interesting to hear what you have to say about your years growing up and if you can identify with what a lot of us youngsters are currently going through.

Thanks, Morgs


----------



## axeman (3 Nov 2004)

cant idnetify what these kids are up to . when i displayed the crap they have i'da have my butt whipped or ears boxed . buncha punks tried to pull some crap on me a while ago and were genuinely shocked when i did not do as they told me .  told em what they could do with their ideas and who wants some ? afeter a bit of back and forthing they got the idea that i wasnt  right in the head and then they left pity the fools that does that to a few ppl that i know . they'd not do it again . :rage:


----------



## canadianblue (4 Nov 2004)

When I was younger I wanted to join the army, but as time went on I though of other careers, but then realized in high school that the military is probably one of the best careers a young person can have. I think that a large problem is that you have a bunch of tree huggers that are teaching kids about wars, and try to discourage them from joining the army. I also find that few if any of our politicians have ever joined up with the army, or are even willing to serve. Plus I find that today alot of teens just don't care about tradition, or anything, all most kids care about is getting laid and finding a 6 figure salary job after high school. I'm still in high school, and right now I don't really enjoy it. Kid's only care about themselves and thats it, most are selfish brats. Plus alot of kids try modelling themselves after Tupac Shakur, Eminem, 50 cent, etc. I think that it would be good if kids found role models that showed sacrifice, honour, selflessness, and courage, rather than those that hate authority and make a huge fortune of record sales. 

I would take a job in the military, police force, or firefighting, any day over a job were I make six figures and make a rich man richer.


----------



## skura (4 Nov 2004)

My history teacher last year when we we're talking about World War II gave us a verbal list of the horrible things that can happen to you during war, and the horrible things that can happen to your family back home as well as your country, then asked the class how many students would fight for their country given these situations, and I was the only one out of a class of approximately 32 students to raise my hand.


----------



## Thumper115 (4 Nov 2004)

I think that the biggest problem is that kids are always told that you have to go to University or College or they will be unsucessful. I don't have a problem with education, I am a college student myself. In highschool no one ever talked about jioning the army. I was always so who wants information on U of this or U of that. Having said that. I think there is a new co-op program through highschools. (Can someone confirm?) I think this is an excellent idea. There is alot to learn in a class room but, there is also alot to learn about how to live, be proud, know what work really is, and about yourself. I am just into my BMQ and I am enjoying every minute of it. Bottom line is you kids you won't get respect by walking down the hall trying to see who's pants are baggier, you've got to earn it, and anyone who have the guts to join the forces truely desirves it.


----------



## QORvanweert (4 Nov 2004)

yeah, there is a co-op option with certain units, I know that my school does it with the QYR's ..


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 Nov 2004)

Heres a question, how would one get permission to hold a seminar type event at a high school, focusing on career options in the military? I'd love to do it, but as a Pte. I doubt id be given permission, or the resources. I know my school has a co-op program, which i took, but the attention it gets is next to nothing. My regiment's recruiter does an excellent job with this program, but theres only so much 1 man can do in the entire city of T.O.


----------

